
Show HN: Ferzy – Discover profitable and easy-to-rank keywords - nickdean
https://ferzy.com
======
nickdean
I hope that the app is easy to use and intuitive, but if you have any
questions, let me know. Any feedback or suggestions are much appreciated.

~~~
bilkoo
Would it make more sense to show the full search keyword suggestions? Most of
them are truncated when on a smaller screen (desktop)

~~~
nickdean
Thanks for the feedback bilkoo. We are aware of the problem, for the moment we
have implemented a hover on them so you can see the full keyword even when
it's truncated, but we are working on making our design more friendly for all
resolutions. Thanks for the feedback.

